# Check engine lite P2453 code



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

20k after replacing DPF, ecm, and reduction unit; now getting check engine light again w following codes: p2453,p20e2, p20e4


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

What years is your car? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

2014 190k miles


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like exhaust gas sensors (2) and exhaust back pressure sensors may be at issue. Anyone know how to locate exactly where they are at?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

gregbonat said:


> 2014 190k miles


Mods, can this be moved to Gen1 Diesel?


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> gregbonat said:
> 
> 
> > 2014 190k miles
> ...


This is Gen 1 diesel.


----------

